# Used Nakamichi CD45z. Yes/no?!?!??



## Tominizer (Jul 5, 2012)

A used one has popped up close to home and it caught my interest. But these decks would be 10+ years old by now. I'm hesitating, but the price is right. Just wondering if its money down the toilet as there's absolutely no bells or whistles on these (MP3 support, etc.). Purely a CD transport and a radio. And also wear and tear for something this old. I like that it's simple and the colors match my interior lighting. I use to have one and SQ is excellent on the CD section.

Thoughts !?!?!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Personally I say yes, but I don't know much about Naks durability over longevity. It's hard for us to determine if it's right for you. But from what I've seen/read, great unit.


----------



## sqninja (Nov 10, 2007)

Owned one, loved it simplicity at its finest. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I say yes if you can get it at a fair price. It's an excellent deck as far as SQ and simplicity however I personally do not feel its worth anything over $125/max unless its BNIB. Occasionally I see them pop up and go for $200 just in fair condition. For that price there's other alternatives that sound just as good and are also easier to be serviced of the need arises.


----------

